# A Little Bit More Gharnati from Morocco



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Here is one of the divas of the musical/vocal genre of Gharnati, Rym Hakiki, with another hypnotic gem...... She and Bahaa Ronda seem to pretty much divide the genre between them. Not to everyone's taste perhaps, (what is?) but for me a tangy spice with which to season a musical afternoon.


----------

